
Ask HN: Can there exist a function whose computability is uncomputable? - nicholas-cc
We can mathematically prove that certain mathematical functions and constants are computable or incomputable. For example, we know that the Busy Beaver function is uncomputable, but that arithmetic is computable.<p>Are there any functions for which their computability has been proven uncomputable, and if so, what are some examples and is there any term for such a function?
======
billconan
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halting_problem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halting_problem)

